# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  للمتزوجات بس

## عفاف الهدى

أخواتي  المتزوجات إليكم أفكار رومنسية وسهلة ولها تأثير قوي جدا على الزوج وراح تشكروني  عليها 
وإليكم هذه الأفكار : 
1ـ بروزي بطاقة زواجكم وضعيها بجانب السرير من  جهة الزوج على مفرش جميل 
2 ـ سجلي صوتك في جواله وأضبطيه حتى يدق وهو خارج  المنزل ليسمع عبارات الحب 
3 ـ أكتبي ورقه صغيرة وضعيها في محفظته مكتوب عليها (  ياليتني بدل المحفظة لأكون قريبة من صدرك ومعك في كل مكان )
4ـ أمسكي بيده فجأة  في السيارة أو في البيت وقولي له ( والله إني أحبك ) 
5 ـ أكتبي عبارات حب على  مرأة الحمام وغرفة النوم مثلا(أول مرة أشوف قمر يطالع نفسه في المراية +بوسه )  
6ـ أفرغي زجاجة دواء وأملايها بأوراق صغيرة مكتوب بها أشعار وعبارات حب وضعي  على الزجاجة عبارة
( مسكن رومنسي يؤخذ عند اللزوم ) و ضعيها بجانب السرير
7ـ  غيري شاشة التوقف في جوال زوجك وكمبيوتره بعبارات حب 
8 ـ أكتبي بالكمبيوتر كلمة  ( أحبك ) ثم فرغيها وضعيها على سقف الأبجورة وأطفئ النور سيظهر على سقف الغرفة كلمة  أحبك بخط كبير مثل طريقة ( البروجكتر )
9 ـ غيري لون لمبة الأبجور بصباغتها  بالمناكير
10ـ غيري أسمك في جواله مثلا ( حبيبتك ،حياتك ، قمرك .......) 
11ـ  علقي على ثوبه ببطاقة قبل خروجه للعمل مكتوب عليها ( لا تنسى أن تقبلني قبل الخروج  ) 
12ـ أنثري الورد على وسادته 
13 ـ عندما يذهب للإستحمام جهزي له ملابسه  وعطريها وضعي عليها بطاقة مكتوب عليها ( أحسد هذه الملابس التي ستحضن جسدك ) 
14  ـ أرسلي على بريده الألكتروني بطاقات حب وأناشيد جميله 
15ـ عندما يكون خارج  المنزل ضعي بطاقات كثيرة بقبلاتك من الباب وحتى المكان الذي يعلق فيه ملابس  
وأكتبي عبارة (حبيت أقبل الأرض التي تمشي عليها ) 
16 ـ حصني زوجك قبل خروجه  من المنزل بالأذكار فهذا يشعره بحبك وخوفك عليه 
17 ـ أملئ البانيو بالماء  الدافئ والرغوة ثم فاجئيه عند قدومه من العمل بعمل حمام جميل له ثم عمل مساج  بالزيوت العطريه وسيدعي لك من أعماق قلبه 
18 ـ جهزي له طشت ماء دافي مع الملح  وعمل مساج للقدمين بعد قدومه من العمل 
19 ـ أخرجا في رحلة رومنسية بدوووووووون  الأولاد 
20ـ ضعي رساله في جواله ثم أضبطي المنبه بحيث يدق وهو خارج المنزل  
21ـ علقي قلوب حمراء في كل مكان في المنزل ومكتوب عليها (أحبك ) 
22ـ علقي  مجموعة زهور مقلوبة على الدش وأكتبي عليه (حبيت أغسل جسمك بالزهور ) 
23ـ ضعي  بطاقات كثيرة مكتوب بها عبارات حب ووزعيها في جميع أرجاء المنزل 
24ـ طرزي كلمة  ( أحبك ) على فوطتة الخاصة 
25ـ ضعي جهازه على الصامت ثم دقي عليه مثلل200 مرة  ثم أرسلي له مسج ( شفت شكثر أشتااااااااق لك ) 
26 ـ صوري زوجك بالجوال وهو نائم  وضعيها خلفيه للجوال أو الكمبيوتر وأكتبي عبارة (الملاااااااك النائم ) 
27 ـ  أختاري له ملابسه بنفسك 
28ـ جهزي عدة النزهة والشاي والدجاج المبهر والفحم  وأخرجا في نزهة شواء في الحوش أو البلكونه 



هذه بعض الأفكار البسيطة  والساحرة للزوج أرجو أن  تنال أعجابكن وتجربنها ثم ترين المفعول القوي لها

----------

هدوء الغرام (04-16-2011)

----------


## ورده محمديه

*
اجل ااحنا مالنا مكان هنا ... بنطلع برى ههههههههه

والله خوش اافكار ..بس فيه كم وحده حسيتها قويه  !

تسلمي يالغلا على الطرح الحلوو 
موفقه دوم بحياتك الزوجيه 
خالص دعواتي لكِ بحياه سعيده
مودتي~ 
*

----------


## أميرة باحساسي

سالفة اني اسجل صووتي قووويه
الرجال مايرضوا يطلع صوت زوجاتهم او خواتهم
من التلفون ماهو بعد اسجل ليه صوتي
وااحد يسمعه مصيبه 

وبعد من ناحية اني اخلي جواله صاامت
اني مااصبر اتصل 5 مرات على دز
وهو ع العااام تتوقعوا اسويها وهو سايلنت  :huh: 
كان انتحر قبل يكتمل العدد .

تسلمي عفاف ع النقل .

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ورودة 
اميرة 
على عيني وراسي جيتكم 
علينا ناخذ الي يناسبنا اظن 
مشكورات للتواجد هنا

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

حبيتي .. تسلمين عالافكار...

<< كانت تظحك وهي تقرا..

وردة مو كل الرجال تعجبهم هالسواليف... اللي يسموها مالت مراهقين ... ودلاعة..

الظاهر لازم ندور على طرق تناسب هالفئة منهم وتأثر عليهم

موفقة ...

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

16 ـ حصني زوجك قبل خروجه من المنزل بالأذكار فهذا يشعره بحبك وخوفك عليه 
17 ـ أملئ البانيو بالماء الدافئ والرغوة ثم فاجئيه عند قدومه من العمل بعمل حمام جميل له ثم عمل مساج بالزيوت العطريه وسيدعي لك من أعماق قلبه 
18 ـ جهزي له طشت ماء دافي مع الملح وعمل مساج للقدمين بعد قدومه من العمل

في رأيي هاذي أكثر الافكار إلي بيحبها الزوج

تشكري حبيبتي على الافكار الحلوة

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيكم العافية 
انسوي الي يتناسب معانا

----------


## اريام الدلوعة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحين كل الحركات من الزوجة والزوج ما يسوي الى الزوج شي 
نحن بعد نستهل يكون الينا جو رمنسي ولا ما الينا رب

شكر

----------

عفاف الهدى (06-14-2011)

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صدقتي خيو 
بس لازم نرضى بالأمر الواقع غناتي 
الرجل ما تهمه او مومن اولوياته هادي الشغلات 
فعلينا نحن المبادرة  وخليها على الله

----------


## كلِمَة

*موضوع حلو
ومشاركات احلى

تحياتي لك

*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

يسلموا خية

----------

